# Ftp Files sollen nicht löschbar werden



## santa (3. Februar 2004)

nabend allerseits, suche jetzt schon ne ganze zeitlang, aber ich finds einfach nicht raus, naja wichtig ist jetzt erstmal das ich solch tolles support Board gefunden habe

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:

wenn ich mir auf meinem Server einen account einrichte um Ihn beispielsweise 
 für ein Board laufen zu lassen bekomme ich ja automatisch einen Ftp Zugang wo ich ja die php Files etc. hochladen kann.
 Nun ist es aber so, das jeder der sich dort einwählt die Daten löschen kann und 
das möchte ich irgendwie abschalten, sodaß wirklich nur noch der Site
Administrator dies über die Ensim Oberfläche tun muß.

Wie kann ich also alles was oben liegt unlöschbar machen, daß muß doch gehen.

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Februar 2004)

Nein, Du bekommst nicht automatisch einen FTP-Zugang dazu. Das passiert nur bei einem System wie CONFIXX, WEBMIN, PDADMIN, ENSIM o. ä.

Damit wir richtig toll sein können brauchen wir ein paar informationen von Dir 

Welches Betriebssystem? (Windows oder Linux)
Warum kann sich überhaupt jeder dort einwählen, wo Du Deine Webseiten per ftp draufspielst Du drückst Dich zu ungenau aus, sorry!

Wenn Du einen Rootzugang hast, kannst Du die Dateirechte ändern, dann kann z. B. nur noch der Besitzer die Dateien ändern/löschen. Dann gibt es noch Spielereien mit dem Dateinamen/Verzeichnisnamen, aber das ist nicht so hilfreich.



> *Ensim: Reduziert die notwendige Einarbeitungszeit und das Fachwissen, um Webseiten zu betreiben
> *


Logo, genau das braucht die Dau-Welt. Dafür braucht Deutschland Elite-Unis  



> wenn ich mir auf meinem Server einen account einrichte um Ihn beispielsweise für ein Board laufen zu lassen bekomme ich ja automatisch einen Ftp Zugang wo ich ja die php Files etc. hochladen kann.
> Nun ist es aber so, das jeder der sich dort einwählt die Daten löschen kann und
> das möchte ich irgendwie abschalten, sodaß wirklich nur noch der Site
> Administrator dies über die Ensim Oberfläche tun muß.
> ...


----------

